
When Computers Were Human - jmstfv
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/when-computers-were-human
======
MayeulC
I wonder if there is any reason why those computers were all women. Or is it
just a highlight from the article?

In any case, congratulations to all of those brave souls, who did a tremendous
job back then!

